# Color me kinist



## Randall Gerard (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, the kinist crowd at Little Geneva makes a lot more biblical sense than anything opposing them on this thread. It's laughable that most of you disagree with them, yet can't or won't marshall a sound argument against them. It's not anything you'd 'waste time studying' and yet they must be wrong... because everyone knows they must be wrong!? 

Are there any Bereans left in the church? Are there any who haven't caved completely to the religion of equality?


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 24, 2006)

Randall,
It's not that there aren't good, Biblical reasons for disagreeing with kinists - it's that some people just aren't worth arguing with. 
If you really are confused about this issue and truly want to get a Biblical idea of the truth . . . try starting with Eph 2 & Gal 3:28. Those might not be the best places - I'm at the library, the computer's going to log me off in 4 minutes cause it's closing and so I don't really have a lot of time! - but the'll give you a bit of an idea of how God views different races. 
There are many people on this board who could help you with this issue. May I suggest that if you really do want to hear some Biblical reasons for disagreeing with the kinists that you ask your question in a way that shows that desire and doesn't come across as if you already know the answer?


----------



## Craig (Feb 24, 2006)

The only arguments Kinists come up with involve Israel mingling themselves with "foreigners"...

The emphasis on foreign isn't that these people aren't physically Jewish...it's that they have abandoned God and intermingled with other nations that worship other gods. Foreign, in these instances, only pertains to Israel's syncretism.

Kinism, on the whole, doesn't hold water. Its exegesis is weak (at best), and its arguments are inconsistent...especially when it comes to defining what constitutes a Christian marriage. 

some guy: How bout a believing male marrying a believing female? 

Kinist: "Well that depends...are they both the same race?"

some guy: Sure, as the bible defines race, especially nation: we are part of the economy of spiritual Israel.

Kinist: "Eh, not good enough. Both have to be of the same race."

some guy: What do you mean by race?

Kinist: "Well, they have to be kin...you know, God gave certain borders to nations and those nations' bounds should remain."

some guy: So an American Christian can't marry a British Christian?

Kinist: "Sure, since they are all European" (i.e. white!)

some guy: How do you draw the lines? Doesn't sound like you do it based on borders?

Kinist: "Well, it primarily has to do with race."

some guy: Okay, so your emphasis on national identity is limited only to color and not national lines God has drawn...in fact, what you mean to say is that God hasn't drawn the appropriate national lines and you guys need to draw them.

Kinist: "God gave borders to nations and you don't cross those lines. I'm not saying God is not in control and that any one race is better than another"

some guy: Okay, so Mexicans marry Mexicans.

Kinist: "Sure"

some guy: How about a Californian marrying a Floridian?

Kinist: "Sure"

some guy: What about state's borders?

Kinist: "Look, it's soooo obviously biblical. State borders don't matter, national ones sorta do, and COLOR ALWAYS determines it."

some guy: So, a Black Christian male marrying an Asian Christian female is unbiblical?

Kinist: "Even worse than gay marriage!"

some guy: Even if they're both natural citizens of the same nation?

Kinist: "Yep"

some guy: So a marriage bond is only as deep and strong as the level seratonin goes in one's epidermis.

Kinist: "What I'm saying is God identifies people based on race and they find their identity within that certain nation, community, and finally family"

some guy: So you're concerned with a sense of a foundation for understanding, meaning and dignity.

Kinist: "Exactly! We want a bibilical notion of nationhood and identity"

some guy: Finally, I get it. The foundation for identity doesn't rest on God. The economy of being spiritual Israel has nothing to do with uniting diverse people into one faith. And finally, let's do some Jew hatin'!

Kinist: I'm not sure about the first few comments, but I'll definitely join you on some Jew hatin'!

Kinist: "Exactly! That's the syncretism God hates most!"


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 24, 2006)

This subject is really unfit for this board.

Closing. And the other one too.


----------

